# Travel Destinations > North America >  Vacations of a life time

## North America

Vacations are best spent with friends at a place that offers plenty of
options for enjoyment and activities. Ask me and I must tell you that the
one best place to chill out with friends is the beautiful city of San Diego.
In January, San Diego is packed with lots of things for adventurous people
like us. This time we really had a great time on a vacation to San Diego.
Thankfully we stayed at a hotel that was located near to most of the best
places to see. Plus the swimming pool at this California Suites Hotel was
really super. The charges were very pocket friendly. We had a good time,
didn't burn holes in our pocket and saved plenty on commute.

----------


## GFI

Yes, San Diego is one of my most favorite cities in the world. I went there last year and enjoyed every moment of my life. There are plenty of magnificent places and parks which attract me to visit again and again. I’d also recommend to must visit once in life.

----------


## jason

There’s no doubt San Diego is one of most attractive city to visit. It includes Zoo, Sea World, Wild Park, Recreation Parks, Beaches, Hiking, Surfing, Sailing, Biking, Skating etc. People can also come here and take cruise ship tour.

----------


## svoyageafrica

Hey ur post is really very nice..
San Diego is a great place to visit...I would love to visit this place..
I dint knew this much about this place thanks for sharing ur post.

thanks..

----------


## JeanTravler

I always travel in Budget, and I think is good idea because you can travel many places without spending much.

----------


## cyprusholidays

San Diego is good for vacation and there are multiple cities in Europe which are better than SD.

----------


## nicholasgage

One of the most compelling reasons to take a vacation is to pamper yourself. A vacation is a time for me to relax and enjoy my free time. It is a time when I can escape the stress of my everyday life. We all plan for our great vacation and we plan to have lots of fun and entertainment along with enjoying the best.

----------


## thirtynyc

Shark feeding in Bora Bora, watching the sun rise over Haleakala Crater;hovering above a glacier by helicopter ... they are all holidays outside of the norm
specialty and Marcia and her life emporium Travel Holiday.

----------


## jamesdeins

I always travel in Budget, & I think is lovely idea because you can travel plenty of places without spending much.

----------


## harrymark

See the Northern Lights.

The aurora borealis is a natural phenomenon where light dances across the sky. And it only occurs closer to the North Pole. (The South Pole gets a harder-to-spot version.) The best time to witness the occurrences is between April and October.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

There is no doubt San Paul is one of most attractive city to visit. It includes Zoo, Sea World, Wild Park, Entertainment Parks, Seashores, Camping, Browsing, Cruising, Bike riding, Boarding etc. People can also come here and take cruise trip.

----------


## stephenjones

I have also visit the san diego. It is most popular tourist attraction in the America and there are lots of beautiful such as San diego harbor and cruise tour, San Diego SEAL Tour, Universal studios, Tour of san diego, Disneyland Resort, San Diego Zoo Safari Park.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

There is no doubt San Paul is one of most attractive city to visit. It includes Zoo, Sea World, Wild Park, Entertainment Parks, Seashores, Camping, Browsing, Cruising, Bike riding, Boarding etc. People can also come here and take cruise trip.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

There is no doubt San Diego is one of most eye-catching city to visit. It includes Zoo, Sea World, Outrageous Park, Entertainment Recreational areas, Seashores, Climbing, Browsing, Cruising, Bike riding, Roller skating etc. People can also come here and take cruise trip.

----------


## susanus

If  you want a life time vacation then i think you must  travel always in the budget, and I think it is a good idea because you can travel many places without spending a lot.

----------


## frelance

thanks for the sharing nice information.

----------


## Nancy99

Hi,

Travel to Indian subcontinent and explore all the varsities of the world at one place. Enjoy all the 5 seasons , beaches (Kerela, Puri), dessert places (Rajasthan), Snow fall ( Kashmir), Heavy rainfall ( Cherrapunji), forests with tiger & croc sanctuary ( Orissa ). There are manythings to feel and explore .........

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing, I've bookmarked by club for our next visit to San Diego. We were there 2 yrs ago, as we were cruising to Hawaii and loved SD. Visited the zoo also. Took a Gray lines bus tour of the city and really enjoyed that. Took s to Coronado Lajolla and all thru the city. We stayed at Sheraton Marina and really enjoyed our stay there.

----------


## sophiewilson

I totally agree. Vacations and road trips with friends are the most memorable trips. Me and my friends took such a trip to Argentina and it was the best trip of my life so far.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

In every vacation I am going at the trip with my family or friends. Before some years, I visited Europe in Vacation with my friends and that was best and memorable trip of my life. We had seen so many best places including beaches, adventure places, museums, National Parks and so many other. We had stayed in luxury hotel which provides us best services and facilities.

----------


## Eithan

San Diego is really a great place for travel . In San Diego you can find many attraction like San Diego Zoo, Balboa Park , Sea world San Diego, San Diego Wild animal park which attract many travelers from all around world.
Sea World is very interesting place for visit you must enjoy this place.

Holiday Inn express hotel

----------


## Peter Anderson

Well if anyone is looking for the vacations for the lifetime then there are several places in the world where one could go and enjoy the holidays. I do have the list of countries and cities where one could travel and enjoy the Holidays peacefully. One the other side of the coin if you are looking for some attractive packages then would suggest you to go the New York city. There are several packages available according to your occasions like parties, weddings, stay for vacations, commercial tours.

----------


## atlasequipments

India is the best place to Travel. Many of places are travel in India. Awesome places.

----------


## winstonsalem

Hotels plays a very crucial role in making your vacation memorable one. Choosing a hotel can make your vacation memorable one or a suffering one. Hence, make sure that you know a little about the hotel you are booking online.

----------


## gujaratcarz

If you want a lifetime holiday then i think you must journey always in the price range, and I think it is a wise decision because you can journey many locations without investing a lot.

----------


## riverrider

Vacations are great stress reliever. And, I always try to do something different which I have never tried before on vacation to make it memorable one.

----------


## herryjohn

Its really superb, me and my friends planning for go to there and will get enjoy with there's activities.Thanks to tell your San Diego tour experience.

----------

